# Coding of aortic atherosclerosis



## LindaKrarup (Jun 21, 2011)

We ran across the following on HCC University blog and wondering if anyone has any further information on this and if it is still valid information on coding aortic atherosclerosis.  Thank you!

****Aortic Atherosclerosis coding – Documentation that indicates “aortic atherosclerosis” or “atherosclerosis of the aorta” without further clarification cannot be coded according to Coding Clinic, Q4, 1988.


----------

